# DP & Diazepam



## Guest (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi

Just wanted to say that today i gave in and finally admitted defeat and got my prescription (i hate taking medicines!)

I had DP alongside a moderate depression when i was 19 (in 25 now) and it basically just went. Now, after a stressfull 2 years of worrying about my degree and burying my head in the sand (not good for peeps prone to anxiety/depression/DP) it came on me. At first there were the odd "attacks" which lasted anything from a few minutes to an hour but the past 3 weeks ive been living in a dream world, full on DP. I dont suffer with DR only DP. Anyways, i took diazepam today and OH MY GOD, for the first time in weeks i felt normal again, totally with it. Im hoping this will last although i dont want to become dependent on them.

I believe that DP is a safety barrier that our minds have, that simply "switches of" and gives us a break from the anxiety. The reason i think this is when my anxiety is comming on and at peaking i dont get the DP, it just feels like the anxiety suddenly vanisehs and then im left with the DP but never both at the same time, and its always always caused if somethings wrong in your life at the time. Threes always a reason why it happens, remember that. When my issues with uni have been sorted out then im sure the DP will go away.

But Diazepam seems to be great


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

You sound just like me. Who prescribed the meds, your GP or a psych? I haven't taken that step yet. My GP gives me Paxil for the Panic attacks but he doesn't have a clue what's really going on.


----------

